# Fail fail fail



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

That moment when you go to reseal your 75g and run out of silicone halfway through.....had to strip the new silicone and start over...newbie (facepalm)


----------



## Samadhikash (Jun 16, 2015)

Bet you'll _never_ make that mistake again!


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

So, how much silicone did you start with? A single tube is more than enough.


----------



## 207cichlids (Apr 23, 2015)

BillD said:


> So, how much silicone did you start with? A single tube is more than enough.


If that's the case than I either was too generous while applying or my bead was too wide. I applied it like the guy in the youtube video did and after halfway I ran dry. Do u have any good reference for me on my next attempt to do it proper?


----------



## katherine7 (Jan 25, 2016)

207cichlids said:


> That moment when you go to reseal your 75g and run out of silicone halfway through.....had to strip the new silicone and start over...newbie (facepalm)


Take care do not do it again.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

always keep extra on hand.. A lot easier to returned unopened tubes than start over.


----------

